# You know you have a fiber addiction when...............



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

Instead of playing mechanics shop or grocery store as usual your kids play wool store.

Lets all add to the list as we realize them.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

When you have to move bags of fleeces off the guest bed to make room when company comes.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

when you take way more pictures of your fiber than you do of your kids? :teehee:


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

when your family doesn't even notice the little puffs of colored fluff that roll across the floor because they are always rolling across the floor...


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

A friend gave me this one today (a new spinner)

When you're walking by the lake and you notice a bit of fluff in the grass and you pick it up to see if you can figure out how to spin it...


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

... you are literally bouncing in your seat on the way to pick up your new spinning wheel. 

(and your 14 yr old son simply rolls his eyes and sighs, "My mother is a fibre addict.")


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Even your husband knows the difference between crocheting and knitting. When you ask for the pattern -for Soup.


----------



## kyweaver (Nov 30, 2009)

When people send you random baggies of fluff, asking, "Can you spin this?"


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

When you consider getting a dog based on the length and crimp of his fur.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

You go to an auction and look for any object that could end up being used to lay out wool for drying. Got a shelfish looking thing about 4ft X 4ft no shelves just top bottom and back, made of the type of material as those click together cube setups. Only paid $1 have wool drying now.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

When your friends at work save the 50% off Jo-Ann's coupon from the Sunday paper for you.
You get double points if there is only male employees working there.

When you have a paper tape measure from IKEA in your wallet to measure for patterns.

When you have a cross stitch needle in your wallet.

When you have a travelling loom in your commuter bag for weaving on the train.

Have a good day!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

When you have a mild stroke upon seeing that your son moved your wheel!
It will give lots of giggly pleasure to DH when he sees you panicked and running around saying "where's my wheel!!!!" (yes, said son was admonished not to TOUCH the wheel!) We all know wheels belong in the middle of the living room.
Also when your child asks if that yarn on the bobbin is "Uno" (or "Bob" or "Shadow") lol!

Another good hint is when DH asks to come and snuggle and you say - wait I have to finish this row - or - let me just finish spinning this basket of fiber - (this will make DH a tad on the grumpy side, I don't advise it)


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

When you always carry a "project bag" with you wherever you go and your husband reminds you not to forget to bring one.


----------



## IowaLez (Mar 6, 2006)

When the big cedar trunk in the bedroom is stuffed full of handspun, and the "wool" closet is so full of fleeces and fibers that no more will fit in and have the door stay shut... And I have 5 more fleeces on the back lawn being skirted that I have to figure out where I'll put them after I wash them...

My family has warned me not to buy, trade for, or otherwise obtain, ANY more. For a while. :help: I have no control over myself when it comes to fibers.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

When you feel like it is an added bonus to knit a lace pattern into your washcloths because then you can 'block' them to dry on the bathtub after you use them.


----------



## luvzmybabz (Sep 8, 2008)

When your 4 year old wants to learn how to flick so he can spend time helping mommy with her whool ( that is how he says it). My 6 year old isn't bad at it either wish they were just a tad older they could flick as I spin and I would not be so under the gun to finish this project. But you should see my knuckles I hold for them and I would say at least 1/2 of the cuts on my hands are from themflicking each for about 10 minutes. The rest are from me flicking for hours on end.


----------



## Flwrbrd (Jan 14, 2007)

When you start eyeballing the bagworms in the trees.....wondering what kind of 'novelty yarn' you could get out of those.....???!!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

When you've made a map of the small country roads around you and marked where the most milkweed plants are.

I want to do more bast fibers this year ... I'm not after the fluff, but the stems once they die back.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

When you stop to help at a traffic accident (nobody hurt), and while waiting with the crash victims for the RCMP to show up ... you grab your knitting from the back seat and work on socks while sitting in on a blanket in the ditch.

(Yes, this was me on Friday - and just before I got to the knitting, some doorknob sideswiped my car! At least my project bag was undamaged - THAT would've been a crisis!)

(And yes, I had EZ's famous words going through my head: Knit on, with confidence and hope through all crises!)


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

holy cow frazzle! 
Emergency knitting bag, dont leave home without it!


----------



## Pakalana (Mar 9, 2008)

When people in places you frequent start asking what you're working on this time.....and you haven't pulled it out yet.


----------



## Nellie (Oct 18, 2006)

When you go on a Women's Retreat and they give everyone Indian names and yours is "Knits A Lot".


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Nellie said:


> When you go on a Women's Retreat and they give everyone Indian names and yours is "Knits A Lot".


 :hysterical: :rotfl:


----------

